# Kein IO Shield hinterm Mainboard



## Marnex (29. August 2016)

Hey PCGH Community,

Habe jetzt seit rund anderthalb Monaten einen 650 Euro PC am laufen.
Beim Zusammenbau ist dann etwas sonderbares gewesen, als ich das Asus H110 Plus ATX Board in mein Corsair Carbide Series Spec - 03 reinpacken wollte.
Es passte es nicht richtig in das Gehäuse, da die Anschlüsse des Mainboards nicht richtig in die IO Blende passten. Die Blende hat kleine Metallnasen an den Anschlüssen.
Ist es schlimm, das ich den PC ohne die Blende am laufen habe und sollte ich lieber nochmal versuchen, das Board mit blende reinkriege?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Chinaquads (29. August 2016)

Ist nicht schlimm, sieht aber natürlich nicht schön aus. Das IO Shield soll ja den DAU davon abhalten, wie ein immer im offenen mainboard rumzustochern ^^

Wenns dich stört, bau es ein, normalerweise passen die IO Shields problemlos rein.


----------



## Marnex (29. August 2016)

Ich habs halt nicht hinbekommen wegen diesen metallnasen am IO Shield, was hat es wegen denen auf sich?


----------



## TohruLP (29. August 2016)

kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild vom IO-Shield posten?


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2016)

Eigentlich ist die Blende dafür da elektromagnetische Strahlung abzuschirmen, sowohl eindringende als auch austretende, wenns blöd kommt hast du später Störgeräusche auf der Soundausgabe am Rechner oder ähnliches ohne die Blende.

Nebenbei ist dann auch die Gehäuseblüftung nicht mehr optimal und _mir persönlich_ wäre die Gefahr zu groß beim ein- und umstecken von Steckern daneben zu treffen und ausversehen ans Mainboard zu stoßen, die Teile sind Empfindlich und in der nähe vom I/O auch oft spannungsführend.

Das die ab und an schwieriger draufpassen ist normal, die Nasen müssen ziemlich genau sitzen damit alles flutscht.


----------



## Marnex (29. August 2016)

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/img2016082920dqz7rwfcb9_thumb.jpg

Ich hab halt die Sorge , dass wenn ich denn wieder auseinander baue, dass ich dann das mainboard beim versuch es mit blende reinzumachen zerkratze
habe es halt 5 mal oder so probiert und dann die blende einfach weggelassen

Ich lass es glaube ich jetzt einfach so.


----------



## RogerG781 (31. August 2016)

Diese kleinen Blech Nasen sind oben und du kannst bei einsetzen des Mainboards das einfach leicht darunter hebeln oder die Nase ein wenig nach oben drücken. Ist nur Blech. 
Für die Abschirmung ist die blende schon nicht unwichtig.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marnex (31. August 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was ich machen soll...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (31. August 2016)

Wenn die Nasen im weg sind dann bieg die doch einfach zurecht, so das es passt. Die Blende würde ich nicht auf Dauer weglassen, da kommt nur Staub ins Gehäuse. Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde dient die auch zur Abschirmung, und vorallendingen zum Schutz. Der Trick ist einfach das du nach einsetzen der Blende, das Board von schräg oben ansetzt und dann immer weiter runter gehst.


----------



## RogerG781 (31. August 2016)

Naja, wenn der Rechner unterm Schreibtisch zur Wand steht, ist es nicht so wichtig. Solltest halt aufpassen, wenn du Kabel einstecken willst. 
Da du das Mainboard ohne blende eingebaut hast, scheinst du es bisher selten gemacht zu haben. Dann hilft nur es so zu lassen oder es ohne Zeitdruck zu beheben und sich das genau anzuschauen. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marnex (31. August 2016)

Der Rechner steht etwas schräger auf dem SchreibtischAusserdem hab ich die Blende nicht drin, da Ich sonst das Mainboard nicht reingekriegt habe


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

Pfeife auch die Blende. Ist ja auch nur eine Blende und nichts weiter.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2016)

Marnex schrieb:


> Der Rechner steht etwas schräger auf dem SchreibtischAusserdem hab ich die Blende nicht drin, da Ich sonst das Mainboard nicht reingekriegt habe



Das Teil braucht man nicht


----------



## Marnex (31. August 2016)

Okay, ich lass es jetzt einfach so und zwar das ich die Blende nicht drin habe. Kann schon nichts großartiges passiere.


----------



## Marnex (31. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Teil braucht man nicht



Ironie?


----------



## Parabellum08 (3. September 2016)

Ich hab bei meinem jetzigen Mainboard keine Blende drin (billig gebraucht gekauft) , und davor schon mal irgendwann .
Mich hats nicht gestört ! Hatte auch keine bemerkbaren Änderungen festgestellt .


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2016)

Marnex schrieb:


> Ironie?



Nein, eine klare Aussage


----------



## Marnex (6. September 2016)

ok danke für die Antwort


----------

